# Hướng dẫn trang trí phòng ăn phù hợp với phong cách hiện đại, cá tính



## minionbananaw (15/11/21)

Hướng dẫn trang trí phòng ăn phù hợp với phong cách hiện đại, cá tính Những bộ bàn ăn với kiểu dáng hiện đại và thiết kế thanh thoát này sẽ mang đến phong cách trẻ trung cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Để lựa chọn cho gia đình mình một không gian lý tưởng, nơi mọi thành viên trong nhà cùng nhau quây quần thưởng thức bữa cơm mỗi ngày, hẳn không ít gia chủ phải đau đầu trước muôn vàn lựa chọn đầy hấp dẫn. Tuy nhiên, nếu ngôi nhà của bạn Mua sỉ máy khuếch tán tinh dầu được thiết kế theo phong cách trẻ trung và hiện đại, những bộ bàn ăn dưới đây chính là sự lựa chọn sẽ khiến bạn hài lòng. Mặt kính Phong cách hiện đại với mặt bàn ăn bằng kính đang là xu hướng thịnh hành trên thế giới. Bên cạnh những ưu điểm không thể chối cãi về khả năng phản chiếu ánh sáng, tạo cảm giác thanh mảnh trong ánh sáng tự nhiên và Máy tạo mùi thơm sang trọng dưới ánh đèn lung linh, bàn ăn bằng kính còn thích hợp với mọi điều kiện không gian và diện tích của căn phòng. Bàn ăn bằng chất liệu kính, dáng thanh mảnh tạo vẻ sang trọng và thích hợp với nhiều loại diện tích 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Với không gian hẹp của một gia đình nhỏ, bạn hãy chọn cho mình loại bàn có thể mở rộng ra được để thoải mái tiếp đón bạn bè bằng bữa cơm thân mật và ấm cúng. Đường nét mảnh Để tạo cho phòng ăn một cái nhìn "ton sur ton" với phong cách mới mẻ và sáng tạo của ngôi nhà, hãy chú ý lựa chọn những chiếc ghế có thiết kế chân mảnh và cao. Bên cạnh đó, những đường nét cấu tạo nên chúng không nên quá cầu kỳ với nhiều hoa văn hay họa tiết. Những sản phẩm có hình khối đơn giản sẽ giúp cho bạn đảm bảo được sự thông thoáng cần thiết mà vẫn không kém phần tinh tế. Bạn có thể chọn cho mình những chiếc ghế có chân mảnh và cao với thành ghế là những đường nét tròn mềm Sắc màu hiện đại và trung tính Không quá nóng và cũng không quá lạnh là tiêu chí lựa chọn màu sắc cho một phòng ăn không lỗi mốt và lạc hậu theo thời gian. Những gam màu nóng sẽ khiến cho người ăn có cảm giác chật chội và bức bối, còn tông màu lạnh lại khiến cho vị giác của bạn bị giảm đi phần nào hứng thú. Trắng tinh tế, đen sang trọng hoặc nâu trung tính và gần gũi là những gam màu tối ưu cho một bộ bàn ăn trang nhã và thể hiện được gout cá tính của chủ nhà. Đây cũng là những gam màu có khả năng phối hợp cao với các tông màu khác của màu sơn cũng như nội thất và đồ trang trí trong phòng. Máy tạo hương thơm trắng, đen và nâu là những màu sắc không chỉ dễ phối hợp mà còn tạo cho bàn ăn của bạn một cảm giác sạch sẽ nhưng cũng không kém phần tinh tế.


----------

